# EPI LP standard plus in Honey with case $500



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Just came up on Hamilton Face Book. Good shape


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I guess I’ll take your word for it? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

2manyGuitars said:


> I guess I’ll take your word for it? 🤷‍♂️


Its not that hard. Go on Face book and look it up. I am not posting my page.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

This one? 





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

thanx Choo. Decent deal. When you see what MIM fenders are asking. I have this model and I would not be able to choose between it and my Mim Tele.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

shame it has epiphone on the headstock instead of Gibson...thats a $1000. option right there


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Diablo said:


> shame it has epiphone on the headstock instead of Gibson...thats a $1000. option right there


ya it cost extra for a finish that peels in the stand.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Price dropped to $450.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

and gone


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Distortion said:


> ya it cost extra for a finish that peels in the stand.


Built in reliccing potential.


----------

